# Help!! Can't get R4SL free hub off!!



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

I can not seem to remove my R4SL free hub!! I have undone the nut that holds the free hub on to the shaft, but it is not moving!! I have taken the free hub off before to re-lube and had no issues... the free hub looks like it is currently sitting out from the hub body by about 1/8" but I can not move it in or out... it rotates freely.... what do I do?!?!

I am trying to remove the shaft it self, but seem to have come to a dead end...


----------

